# New here, Murano Flamingo



## Michael_G (Sep 24, 2021)

New here, so I'm figuring things out. Thought I'd start with a shot of a Murano flamingo, Leica CL (digital) w/ Voigtlander lens.
Very low res copy of the shot, sorry about that.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 24, 2021)

Interesting but needs dusting.


----------



## Michael_G (Sep 24, 2021)

Yeah, well, It's not my shop.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 25, 2021)

Yeah, does need  a swipe with a feather duster (pun intended😁).

I'd like to have seen a higher res version as the IQ on this one has suffered a bit imo.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello and welcome.....


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi welcome,


----------



## Michael_G (Sep 25, 2021)

I can't seem to find the size restrictions for the site. Can anyone tell me what they are?


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 25, 2021)

Michael_G said:


> I can't seem to find the size restrictions for the site. Can anyone tell me what they are?


4 mg, tops, I think. At least that's the largest that I'm able to upload.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 25, 2021)

I think they are stated in the rules somewhere.  Mind you I have no idea where to find them😁


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 25, 2021)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 25, 2021)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Michael_G (Sep 25, 2021)

Thanks everyone! Let's see if this is any better.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 26, 2021)

Doesn't look so flat and is more vibrant for sure (still dusty tho😁).


----------

